# M•A•C N & A Mei photos - Jan 2008 Hauls



## Ms. Z (Jan 10, 2008)

Chanel nail polish: Blue Satin 
Chanel single e/s: Lotus (not in photo)
Borghese n/p: B345 Carnevale Grape C
L’Oreal l/s: 409 Peachy Keen 
L’Oreal l/l: 708 All About Pink
Pout l/g: “Gorgeous Girl” 
Vincent Longo
e/s trio: Chariot Wings
l/s: Gel-X “Wave”
L/g: Cherros
MAC 
cotton swabs (not in photo)
new pencil sharpener (not in photo)
l/s: Stylistics “Soft Pout” *back-up
l/s: A Mei “Siss” (not in photo)
l/s: 3N
l/g: 2N
e/s: Originals “Parrot” (not in photo)
e/s: Daisy Chain (not in photo)
e/s: N “Modest Tone”
e/s: N “Remotely Grey”
e/s: N “Rich Flesh”
Sculpt &  Shape Powder: Lightsweep/Shadester)
n/p: N Color

P.S. As usual, Macy's didn't get 2 items from this collection (the 1 N l/g & 1 of the paint pots)

More photos here http://specktra.net/f285/mac-cosmeti...-photos-88454/


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

I love what you bought, enjoy!  Now I need to go look at this collection.


----------



## jeanninep (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

Pretty!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

omg lucky!

i love my blue satin nailpolish such a pretty color.. 


Enjoy!


----------



## Chachababy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

I love Chanel Blue Satin too! I had to get 2 bottles!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

ENJOY my dear! 

How is siss? Im considering it but im nowhere near the stores that carry em!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ENJOY my dear! 

How is siss? Im considering it but im nowhere near the stores that carry em! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't have it yet, the store is holding it for me, I will pick it up tonight.

Tel: 212-334-4641


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

fab haul! isn't blue satin just fab! i'm wearing it on my toes


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_fab haul! isn't blue satin just fab! i'm wearing it on my toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't worn it yet, I'm in desperate need of a full manicure & pedicure!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

Awesome...I resisted Blue Satin because I already bought a bunch of dark blue polishes.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

That is such an incredible haul!  I love the Blue Satin nail polish!  I have one close to that color and I wear it all the time!  BTW, the little snowman nailpolish bottle is really cute!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

beautiful haul!! I cant wait to get the 2N lipglass!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: M•A•C N & my Jan. 2008 Hauls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_That is such an incredible haul! I love the Blue Satin nail polish! I have one close to that color and I wear it all the time! BTW, the little snowman nailpolish bottle is really cute!_

 
Yes, he is; that is why I purchased it (50% off at Rite-Aid).  Thanks.


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 12, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 14, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


this collection!  On Friday I purchased another 2N l/g & the e/s Dark Edge.
I also purchased a new pink polish from the Sally Hansen Wedding collection  *photo below


----------



## duckduck (Jan 14, 2008)

Amazing haulage! I can't wait to try out that 3n l/s - it looks so pretty!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Amazing haulage! I can't wait to try out that 3n l/s - it looks so pretty!_

 
The 3N l/s & 2N l/g are gorgeous together.
I love this collection; if they would not have used so much frost/shimmer on the other things, I would have purchased more.
FYI: I am going to be needing a few backups.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 14, 2008)

Oops, double post.


----------



## nikki (Jan 14, 2008)

Great haul!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 16, 2008)

More stuff
201 Luminous Powder Blush
204 Sweet Rose Mineral Powder
Sally Hansen 86 Wedded Bliss *this is the one I mentioned in the post above

for more info., go here http://specktra.net/f267/brand-new-m...ale-cvs-88758/


----------



## ancilla (Jan 16, 2008)

those are such pretty colours! great haul!


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 20, 2008)

great haul!
i was i had the guts to splurge and buy some Chanel nailpolish!
one day i will!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 20, 2008)

Oops! Wrong thread.


----------

